# Happy birthday runner



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy birthday Runner,i know your not around at the minute but I hope your well xx 

Best wishes


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely day Runner - Happy birthday!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 18, 2011)

Friday is a brilliant day to have a birthday, I hope you have a good one.


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthdat Runner - hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Runner. Hope today is a lovely one for you.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a fabulous Birthday Runner x


----------



## scanz (Mar 18, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Friday is a brilliant day to have a birthday, I hope you have a good one.


Ha indeed, make it a 3-day whole weekend celebration and happy birthday


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

scanz said:


> Ha indeed, make it a 3-day whole weekend celebration and happy birthday




I love Birthdays weekends 

Have a great day


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 18, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Happy birthday Runner,i know your not around at the minute but I hope your well xx
> 
> Best wishes



Many happy returns Runner, hope it's a good one Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Runner!!

Andy


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoy your birthday, do something nice.x


----------

